# Exchange 2007, the following values have invalid data : Database



## eduardo (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi

After restoring the DB for exchange 2007, each time I try to viwe a mailbox properties i get this message:

The properties on "user name" have invalid data. If you click ok deefault values will be use instead and.....
... the following values have invalid data : Database

Also no one can access their mailbox.

any ideas of what the problem was?...thanks


----------



## PC_Wiz (Nov 19, 2003)

Do you recieve that errror in In Exchange 2007 Management Console, in 'Recipient Configuration'-'Mailbox' , when you right click on the problem mailbox - 'Properties' ?

"The properties on <mailbox> have invalid data. If you click OK, default vaules will be used instead and will be saved if you do not change them before hitting Apply or OK on the property page. If you click cancel, the object will be displayed read-only and corrupted values will be retained

The following values have invalid data: 
Database."

If you click Cancel on the above error message and then when you try to modify any of the properties on the corresponding mailbox in the Management Console , you would see the error message "Database is mandatory on UserMailbox.",

Does that sound right.. If so.. is possible that you have corrupted values on homeMDB attribute. To resolve issues you might have to use ADSIEDIT to clear/copy homeMDB value manually or you can use ADMODIFY.net .. Not sure if this applies but take a look at this tread... http://social.technet.microsoft.com...t/thread/23d252fe-c6e6-4ce7-b5f6-95a37846ce6d


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Spaces and other invalid characters in the names or Aliases of objects in Exchange can cause this message. Removing them will fix the error messages.


----------

